# Solved: Dual boot xp and LXLE



## gowgarq (Feb 5, 2012)

Done a bit of research and have few questions. Want to install LXLE in a separate partition. Will use this primarily for internet.
Can the install be done direct to the partition ? Everyone says to burn the ISO to a DVD. I will maybe have a buffer partition in between. So why could I not just write the ISO to a small partition. Then install to wherever (partition D probably)?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If you install another operating system it must be able to boot up on its own self. If you put it inside any partition how could it boot up itself?

Iso file is a special filing system that must be read from a CD or DVD which has its own boot loader. Therefore your new Linux can boot up independently before installing into the hard disk.

The partition for a normal Linux should be created by Linux itself because it has different partition ID and filing system to MS Windows. Linux calls a hard disk as a device and there is no drive C, D E etc.


----------



## gowgarq (Feb 5, 2012)

OK So burn to dvd first. No option on that. How about WUBI ? Asked elsewhere, and for some it does not work. Is wubi for installing within windows ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is wubi for installing within windows ?


Yes, and if you use WUBI you needn't create the bootable disk.


----------



## gowgarq (Feb 5, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, and if you use WUBI you needn't create the bootable disk.


 I think I got it. Do you mean to say only works from within the same partition as where the Windows operating system resides ??

Thanks for help !!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Technically, yes. But with WUBI you needn't worry about partitioning. WUBI installs like a regular Windows program. It grabs a large amount of space that looks like a mysterious file to Windows, but is internally organized so that Ubuntu (and its offshoots) will boot and run as if it is in its own partition.

You're welcome.


----------



## gowgarq (Feb 5, 2012)

I got this thing workin. I put on a usb stick. It is really slow. I think it is the latest release (LXLE 12.04.4). Maybe I need an earlier version. The graphics look pretty good. Changed the resolution to 800 x 600. So the hardware on this old e-machine could be the problem. ??? 
On my xp, to check for hardware device problems i look in device mgr.. Is there someplace in the LXLE to check for hardware device or driver problrems??


----------



## craisin (Oct 26, 2004)

gowgarq said:


> I got this thing workin. I put on a usb stick. It is really slow. I think it is the latest release (LXLE 12.04.4). Maybe I need an earlier version. The graphics look pretty good. Changed the resolution to 800 x 600. So the hardware on this old e-machine could be the problem. ???
> On my xp, to check for hardware device problems i look in device mgr.. Is there someplace in the LXLE to check for hardware device or driver problrems??


if i have a problem with say onboard network I would put a network card in a PCI slot.

you have to check your sound works

if my sound doesnt work i get another motherboard but thats me


----------

